# Coda Syntaxhighlighting



## Peter Klein (27. Juli 2010)

Hello,

ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich möchte Coda gerne beibringen, das er sich Syntaxhighlighting für ihm unbekannte Dateiendungen merkt. Ich arbeite viel mit .thtml Daten etc und möchte es nciht immer einstellen müssen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit?

Danke und grüße

Peter


----------

